# make readmes && make index



## SuperMiguel (May 28, 2009)

# cd /usr/ports
 # make readmes && make index


what is this for?


----------



## mk (May 28, 2009)

when in doubt - man (7)ports 

```
readmes	      Create a port's README.html.  This can be used from  /usr/ports to create a browsable web of all ports on your system!
index	      Create /usr/ports/INDEX, which is used by the pretty-print-* and search targets.  Running the index target will ensure your INDEX file is up to date with your ports tree.
```


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 28, 2009)

so how often do i run it? do i need to run it every time i install a porgam?


----------



## mk (May 28, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> so how often do i run it? do i need to run it every time i install a porgam?



no. you even don't need to do it ever. if you use portsnap for updating ports and issue command like *portsnap fetch extract update* then the *make update* part will be automaticly done for you. readmes - this is same as doing * cat pkg_descr * in ports dir, so you don't need it too. however it's depend do you actualy want "bowsable web of all ports in your system"
i suggest you to try read handbook, just to get things more clear


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 28, 2009)

ya i started using ee /root/ports-supfile instead of portsnap fetch extract update.. But i guess i learned


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 28, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> ya i started using csup -g -L 2 /root/ports-supfile instead of portsnap fetch extract update.. But i guess i learned



So since i already ran csup -g -L 2 /root/ports-supfile, and now im using portsnap do i have to delete or revent any steps?


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 28, 2009)

........


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> no. you even don't need to do it ever. if you use portsnap for updating ports and issue command like *portsnap fetch extract update*



Running extract and update in the same command is redundant and useless.  Extract untars a complete ports tree over top of anything that's in /usr/ports, and is only needed once.  Update just replaces things that have changed, and is what should be done on a regular-ish basis.


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> So since i already ran csup -g -L 2 /root/ports-supfile, and now im using portsnap do i have to delete or revent any steps?



It's an either or: either use csup to keep the ports tree up-to-date; or use portsnap.  They both do the same thing, no point in doing it all twice.


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 28, 2009)

So just run portsnap fetch update in regular basis.. Also what is freebsd-update for?


----------



## fronclynne (May 28, 2009)

*in that they are both made up of files and the programs change them*



			
				SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> So just run portsnap fetch update in regular basis.. Also what is freebsd-update for?


freebsd-update(8) is for the base system what portsnap(8) is for the ports tree.  Kind of.


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> So just run portsnap fetch update in regular basis.



Correct.



> Also what is freebsd-update for?



To update FreeBSD.    It's a binary updating tool for upgrading between releases (6.2 -> 6.3, 6.3 -> 6.4, 6.x -> 7.x, etc).  It's an alternative to recompiling the entire OS using the standard buildworld cycle.  (Similar to how "apt-get upgrade" or "yum upgrade" work in the Linux world.)


----------

